# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  petite sororité dans la Nouvelle-Orléans

## GramChop

look who conquered the frozen tundra and flew into nola for a 36 hour layover...

day one/hour one:

 

more beers and more beads later:

 

meeting up with two very quiet friends on bourbon street:

 

after getting home at 4:30am, trust me, you don't want to see THOSE photos!

more to come!

----------


## andynap

Who Dat??

----------


## MIke R

Missy..your cheese is on its way...Tuesday delivery

----------


## MIke R

> Who Dat??




Dat be Alisa...a Junie

----------


## amyb

Hooray for the girls of St Barth.  You rock!!

----------


## amyb

My first post from my brand new Asus 10" notebook-dark cherry red.

----------


## GramChop

merci, mikeR!

the junie is wearing me out!!!!  i'm too old for this biz wiz!!!!

and more parades tonight!!!!

----------


## MIke R

suck it up.....Junies are hard  core partiers!

----------


## GramChop

> My first post from my brand new Asus 10" notebook-*dark cherry red*.



va va va voom!!!!  you wild woman, you!!!

----------


## amyb

My little stay outs-keep having fun and using common sense. BE CAREFUL. You can still have fun, you know. Hugs, bisous, Amy

----------


## alijax757

She kept me out until 0430!!! (That is 0530 eastern time) These Who Dats can party!

----------


## rivertrash

Got you some Turbodog there, huh?

----------


## alijax757

you know, it!!!

----------


## GramChop

we had such a great time.  it was freezing and the wind was blowing like mad, but we braved the elements!

let me just say, bourbon street during mardi gras is a "once in a lifetime" experience!  i wouldn't do that for just anybody!!!

we decided against watching parades today and tonight for a quiet dinner and conversation!

----------


## MIke R

> we had such a great time.  it was freezing and the wind was blowing like mad, but we braved the elements!
> 
> let me just say, bourbon street during mardi gras is a "once in a lifetime" experience!  i wouldn't do that for just anybody!!!
> 
> we decided against watching parades today and tonight for a quiet dinner and conversation!




lightweights

----------


## GramChop

...and proud of it, mikeR!!!!!  party gras (the act of partying at mardi gras) is hard work...especially for "cougars" like us!  (you'll have to ask alisa about THAT story!)

----------


## MartinS

..........Missy,, you must be holding Alisa back.... I have traveled with Alisa for many many years, from St. Barts to Seattle and back and I know she is not going sit back for conversation during Mardi Gras,,, no way ...

----------


## MartinS

> She kept me out until 0430!!! (That is 0530 eastern time) These Who Dats can party!



Don't let us down,,, party like the Junie you are !!!

----------


## GramChop

sorry martin!  that part of the party is over!  she left this morning at the crack of dawn!

i missed my window of opportunity to get into my neighborhood before the parades started this afternoon after church.  my car is parked about 5 miles away and i had to walk home!  i did stop and catch some beads, drank a beer from somebody's cooler before making my way home.  i'm headed out again to catch "bacchus"...the biggest and the best parade (imho) and, hopefully, find my way back to my car!  if not tonight, there's always tomorrow.  fortunately, we have beautiful weather here in the who 'dat nation!  life is good!

hey alisa...if you read this....merci beaucoup for an outstanding weekend!  let's synch our calendars and make it happen again very soon!....next time we'll go to that "famous bar"...you know the one!

----------


## phil62

happy partying Missy. A

----------


## MartinS

Missy,,, I can assure you that wherever Alisa goes a party is sure to follow.... I got stories but am sworn to secrecy....

----------


## alijax757

> sorry martin!  that part of the party is over!  she left this morning at the crack of dawn!
> 
> i missed my window of opportunity to get into my neighborhood before the parades started this afternoon after church.  my car is parked about 5 miles away and i had to walk home!  i did stop and catch some beads, drank a beer from somebody's cooler before making my way home.  i'm headed out again to catch "bacchus"...the biggest and the best parade (imho) and, hopefully, find my way back to my car!  if not tonight, there's always tomorrow.  fortunately, we have beautiful weather here in the who 'dat nation!  life is good!
> 
> hey alisa...if you read this....merci beaucoup for an outstanding weekend!  let's synch our calendars and make it happen again very soon!....next time we'll go to that "famous bar"...you know the one!



Thanks for being sure a nice host to me and my crew. They were all talking about what a nice time they had. I wish my layovers were always 36 hours. Now we got to try to get the sbh girls to come hopefully next time there will be no snow !!

----------


## alijax757

> Missy,,, I can assure you that wherever Alisa goes a party is sure to follow.... I got stories but am sworn to secrecy....



sssshhhhhhhh! What happens in New Orleans stays in New orleans!!lol

----------


## alijax757

whoa!! logged into sbh 2 days in a row a miracle for me...lol i will try a little harder my friends to stay connected

----------


## GramChop

ok...here's a brief report on our yummy meal at café atchafalaya in uptown new orleans on louisiana street.

we each had a very hearty salad to start.  alisa chose the pear and blue cheese and i had the café (house) salad.

we shared the appetizer which was a free-form ravioli filled with jumbo lump crab meat, ****ake mushrooms and spinach in a make-your-eyes-roll-back-in-your-head creamy sauce!  for at least 30 seconds, alisa and i were speechless!!



 


we also shared our entree.  we scanned the menu and listened to dave, our very informed and friendly waiter, describe the specials but we had already decided on the shrimp and grits.  and, what a great decision it was.  the dish was outstanding!  i'm a 'grit snob' and let me tell you, these grits that were cooked in chicken stock and heavy whipping cream with just a touch of pepper, were very, very yummy!  the sauce was, for lack of a better description, a smokey roux.  the little tomatoes were even smokey in taste!

 

we opted out of dessert, not that they didn't sound delicious,  but we were full!

if you happen to make it to my fair city, i highly recommend café atchafalaya for a quiet, neighborhood, classic creole restaurant!

----------


## JoshA

WOW, GC! I gotta get back to Nawlins for some of  that food.

----------


## GramChop

come on down, josh!  there's a plate of shrimp and grits with your name on it!

----------


## MIke R

and etouffe...and crawdads..and crabs..and oysters..and boudin...and andouille...and...and...and

----------


## GramChop

yes, indeed....!  

there should be an sbhonline get together in 2011 during carnaval season!!!

----------


## MIke R

yep

----------


## amyb

Oh little grasshopper you have written a fabulous review and posted some gorgeous phood photos-I thank you. Amy

----------


## GramChop

i have had a great teacher, amy!!    :Wink:

----------


## amyb

Aw shucks..........

----------


## bto

good grief that looks good!!  I see why there wasn't room for dessert...that's a new resto for my list if I ever get back to NO.

----------


## GramChop

not "if", bev...more like "when"!  i'm not going to let you forget that i live here!!!

----------


## bto

:thumb up:  You never know!!  Tom has not visited...I have been 3 times...one trip is very fuzzy.

----------


## GramChop

my first 4 years of residency here is fuzzy, bev....i KNOW what you mean!

consider this an open invitation to you and tom!  ma maison est votre maison!

----------


## MIke R

> my first 4 years of residency here is fuzzy, bev....i KNOW what you mean!




don't remind me.....

----------


## bto

merci, i'll remember that!!  that trip had something to do with hurricanes,  :blush:

----------


## GramChop

ouch!

----------

